# Sony SLT A65 - Who has the best offer on??



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

I have finally settled on the Sony SLT A65 as my next DSLR, where has the best deal at the moment? I have found a couple of places doing the camera & 18-55mm kit for £670 but not sure if they can be trusted??

Some advice and reassurance would be great :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

http://camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod2306.html

....

- Bret


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

bretti_kivi said:


> http://camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod2306.html
> 
> ....
> 
> - Bret


Thank you. Been and had a look on there and I can get that price in store at 'Jacobs' , I am sure there must be some slightly better deals to be had on the net 

Has anyone bought from 'DigitalRev' ? They are on eBay and the net ... I am sure the products get sent from Hong Kong, I don't mind where they come from as long as the warranty is valid ....

SLR Hut have some cracking deals on too, any views on them??


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

:detailer:


Smurf. said:


> Thank you. Been and had a look on there and I can get that price in store at 'Jacobs' , I am sure there must be some slightly better deals to be had on the net
> 
> Has anyone bought from 'DigitalRev' ? They are on eBay and the net ... I am sure the products get sent from Hong Kong, I don't mind where they come from as long as the warranty is valid ....
> 
> SLR Hut have some cracking deals on too, any views on them??


Yep, bought my A55 and 50mm f1.4 lens from them in December. Came within 4 days with a free bag and cleaning kit. Thoroughly recommend them. Go to talkphotography and they have their own Section and often have dealslike free delivery etc.

Nick


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I paid 629 body only from castle cameras. Do yourself a favour and don't buy the kit lens, it's simply not up to feeding the 24 Meg sensor.


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Brazo said:


> I paid 629 body only from castle cameras. Do yourself a favour and don't buy the kit lens, it's simply not up to feeding the 24 Meg sensor.


Picked it up today from 'Jacobs' got it for £700 all in with lens kit. Think i got an ok deal .... now for some lenses


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Be interested to hear your thoughts, I currently use it with the 30mm macro prime, a Tamron 17-50 2.8 and soon to be their 70-300.


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Brazo said:


> Be interested to hear your thoughts, I currently use it with the 30mm macro prime, a Tamron 17-50 2.8 and soon to be their 70-300.


Got these on the way  :: A) 50mm 1.4 Prime. B) 35-70mm 3.5/4.5. C) 70-210mm 3.5/4.5

Looking forward to giving these lenses a good try out


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Smurf. said:


> Got these on the way  :: A) 50mm 1.4 Prime. B) 35-70mm 3.5/4.5. C) 70-210mm 3.5/4.5
> 
> Looking forward to giving these lenses a good try out


I love my 50mm 1.4, such a good lens in low light. In fact i havent bothered buying any other lenses as i use it so much.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Have taken a real notion for this camera myself, for some reason - Panny FZ user since getting my first real proper camera.
So......where are the photos taken with it, Smurf?

Brazo, seen your Greenwich at night ones - very impressive.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3709220&postcount=18


----------

